# Accepting New Reservations Dates



## chapjim (Jun 11, 2020)

The ANR dates have changed for several locations -- pushed back to a later date.

New Orleans was 6/15, now 7/6
Kingsgate and Patriots' Place (Wmsburg) were 6/26, now 7/6
Skyline Tower (Atl. City) was 6/15, now 7/5

These are the ones I noticed because I have or had something working there.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 11, 2020)

The Hawaii resorts changed from July 5 to July 31 - no surprise, after the extension of the 14 day quarantine.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, now all four resorts in Virginia are over in the Open column with Open Dates of 6/22.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Well, now all four resorts in Virginia are over in the Open column with Open Dates of 6/22.


All subject to change depending on the second wave of rising covid 19 infections.
https://fortune.com/2020/06/10/seco...as-california-new-cases-hospitals-case-count/


----------



## 55plus (Jun 11, 2020)

The world has changed so we need to adapt until a cure is developed, not hide in our houses. We need to live our lives. We learned to practice safe sex, so take it a step further and learn to practice safe socializing. Everything is risky. Driving, smoking, shooting up and smoking drugs, sex, etc., can kill you, but people continue to do them. People die every day and yet life goes on. No more lock downs of closures. Adapt!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 11, 2020)

55plus said:


> The world has changed so we need to adapt until a cure is developed, not hide in our houses. We need to live our lives. We learned to practice safe sex, so take it a step further and learn to practice safe socializing. Everything is risky. Driving, smoking, shooting up and smoking drugs, sex, etc., can kill you, but people continue to do them. People die every day and yet life goes on. No more lock downs of closures. Adapt!



So, everyone should continue doing drugs and shooting up and smoking etc., etc.? What about robbing and raping and killing and bombing and shooting? Are those okay too? WTF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> So, everyone should continue doing drugs and shooting up and smoking etc., etc.? What about robbing and raping and killing and bombing and shooting? Are those okay too? WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! You really took that post a little to seriously.  Maybe just follow your own moral compass?


----------



## 55plus (Jun 12, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> So, everyone should continue doing drugs and shooting up and smoking etc., etc.? What about robbing and raping and killing and bombing and shooting? Are those okay too? WTF?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything I mentioned is legal. The doing illegal drugs are accepted in many liberal cities and states. The additional things you mentioned are illegal across the country, so no, those are not okay. I don't know what your point is. Mine is, accept there is a new normal and adjust accordingly instead of hiding in your house. Businesses need to accept things are going to be different going forward and adapt. We pay Wyndham to manage our timeshares. They need to adapt so we can continue to use what we paid for. If Wyndham can't or won't adapt, I'm sure the HOAs can find a management company that will. The first hurdle is breaking the conflict of interest Wyndham has within the HOAs.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2020)

Now, children.  Be nice!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 12, 2020)

55plus said:


> Everything I mentioned is legal. The doing illegal drugs are accepted in many liberal cities and states.



Just so you know, you’re first 2 sentences contradict each other.

Oh, and welcome to my ignore list!


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 12, 2020)

Maybe I’m missing something. 

But the whole “welcome to my ignore list” is so petulant. It’s like a little kid taking his toys and going home. 

If you don’t want someone to disagree with you ... here’s a novel idea - don’t post. If you’re going to post - wear your big boy or big girl pants and accept the viewpoints of the contrarians. And if your inner child insists that you are hurt and need to add someone to the ignore list - just do it and keep quiet about. 

Geez. Such tender feelings. 

Now get off my yard!!! 

Wes.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 12, 2020)

You read what you want to read and I’ll read what I want to read.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok. I can accept that. I respect your right to a different viewpoint. And I appreciate that you didn’t add me to the ignore list ... at least as far as I know. 

Have a good weekend. Dream of virus-free vacations. I know I will. 

Wes.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 12, 2020)

wjappraise said:


> Maybe I’m missing something.
> 
> But the whole “welcome to my ignore list” is so petulant. It’s like a little kid taking his toys and going home.
> 
> ...


That was the way it worked in our day. Or you called the guy out and whooped his ass after school. Many problems were solved the old fashioned way back in the day. Wes the problem is many spineless posters post under a alias and hide behind it. I hate to say it but we have many snowflakes among us in todays world!


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 12, 2020)

Newport said not accepting new reservations until 7/31 but I was able to book Long Wharf 7/19. Whether that will be canceled is another story. We had 6/20 reservations that were canceled and those aren’t available to book, and a week or 2 ago, July could not be booked at all. Maybe a glitch but I figured I would report.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 13, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> Newport said not accepting new reservations until 7/31 but I was able to book Long Wharf 7/19. Whether that will be canceled is another story. We had 6/20 reservations that were canceled and those aren’t available to book, and a week or 2 ago, July could not be booked at all. Maybe a glitch but I figured I would report.


People were saying that you could book by calling the resort but not through the regular Wyndham channels. When does that ever happen?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 13, 2020)

bendadin said:


> People were saying that you could book by calling the resort but not through the regular Wyndham channels. When does that ever happen?


I booked it online. I am hopeful.


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 14, 2020)

How in the world do you even search for what is available on this new website?  I keep getting prompted for dates.  When I put them in and check the "My dates are flexible box", no results are returned.  No matter what I do, I cannot get into any sort of availability calendar.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 14, 2020)

regatta333 said:


> How in the world do you even search for what is available on this new website?  I keep getting prompted for dates.  When I put them in and check the "My dates are flexible box", no results are returned.  No matter what I do, I cannot get into any sort of availability calendar.



It's awful. No availability calendar. I put in dates like a crapshoot and click that they are flexible and see if anything hits. If nothing hits, they don't even say that it doesn't, they just go to the search screen again.


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> It's awful. No availability calendar. I put in dates like a crapshoot and click that they are flexible and see if anything hits. If nothing hits, they don't even say that it doesn't, they just go to the search screen again.



I called and spoke with a VC.  She said they are working on an availability calendar, but no projection as to when it would be available.  She said you basically have to call in and have them check for you.  Why would they roll out a new version of the website before they had this feature ready?  It is basically unusable in its current format.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 14, 2020)

If you keep calling and running the VCs through their paces Wyndham will see how the calls have increased and maybe they'll expedite the calendar. Without it we are at a disadvantage. Wyndham Extra Holidays has a calendar view as does other Wyndham lodging websites. It's ridicules Wyndham launched our, the owner's website, the website that we have to pay for, without a calendar view.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 14, 2020)

They said it would be ready by the end of June.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 14, 2020)

It’s so ridiculous that they roll out a new website that takes months to work correctly. 

I can’t believe they are allowed to treat us in such a fraudulent manner.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 14, 2020)

55plus said:


> If you keep calling and running the VCs through their paces Wyndham will see how the calls have increased and maybe they'll expedite the calendar. Without it we are at a disadvantage. Wyndham Extra Holidays has a calendar view as does other Wyndham lodging websites. It's ridicules Wyndham launched our, the owner's website, the website that we have to pay for, without a calendar view.


Wyndham can get away with this because owners have very little recourse. The only way to stop the beatings is to not participate in the club. Sell ownership ( give away) and rent when needed.  Or click your heals and just keep saying "Owners first"


----------



## 55plus (Jun 14, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Wyndham can get away with this because owners have very little recourse. The only way to stop the beatings is to not participate in the club. Sell ownership ( give away) and rent when needed.  Or click your heals and just keep saying "Owners first"


Our ownership is going on 30 years old now, so we could walk away when the time comes and come out ahead. It was great under Fairfield but Fairfield had limited resorts and locations. Under Wyndham we have many more resorts and locations, but we also have to deal with Wyndham's crap, like their new and NOT so improved websites they force on us.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 14, 2020)

wjappraise said:


> It’s so ridiculous that they roll out a new website that takes months to work correctly.
> 
> I can’t believe they are allowed to treat us in such a fraudulent manner.


Almost





55plus said:


> Our ownership is going on 30 years old now, so we could walk away when the time comes and come out ahead. It was great under Fairfield but Fairfield had limited resorts and locations. Under Wyndham we have many more resorts and locations, but we also have to deal with Wyndham's crap, like their new and NOT so improved websites they force on us.


Its not that good of a value at todays developer prices. Sunk cost to high for the product that was rolled out as new and improved. Most companies would of gone broke offering the customer a product as bad as the last two new websites and online experiences..


----------



## needhelp (Jun 18, 2020)

dgalati said:


> That was the way it worked in our day. Or you called the guy out and whooped his ass after school. Many problems were solved the old fashioned way back in the day. Wes the problem is many spineless posters post under a alias and hide behind it. I hate to say it but we have many snowflakes among us in todays world!


This type of post is not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 18, 2020)

needhelp said:


> This type of post is not appropriate for this thread.





wjappraise said:


> Maybe I’m missing something.
> 
> But the whole “welcome to my ignore list” is so petulant. It’s like a little kid taking his toys and going home.
> 
> ...


It was in response to Wes's quote. No offense intended.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2020)

needhelp said:


> This type of post is not appropriate for this thread.



... not just this thread....


----------



## needhelp (Jun 18, 2020)

dgalati said:


> It was in response to Wes's quote. No offense intended.


Not meaning to single you out. It started with @55plus comment.
I learn so much from this forum; so I did not want to see the comments escalate.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 18, 2020)

needhelp said:


> Not meaning to single you out. It started with @55plus comment.
> I learn so much from this forum; so I did not want to see the comments escalate.


The majority of posters try to keep it on the square and level. A few can be very biased, closed minded and insulting on how others enjoy the use of timeshares. One way does not work for every traveler. A variety of opinions may help someone find a cheaper way to enjoy the benefits of time-sharing. Tug has helped me learn the system and make it work for my way of traveling.


----------



## Aftermath (Jun 22, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> Newport said not accepting new reservations until 7/31 but I was able to book Long Wharf 7/19. Whether that will be canceled is another story. We had 6/20 reservations that were canceled and those aren’t available to book, and a week or 2 ago, July could not be booked at all. Maybe a glitch but I figured I would report.


Do you have any further info on opening of NEWPORT resorts?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 22, 2020)

The website still says not accepting new reservations until July 31. My reservation for July 19th hasn’t been canceled yet. I will let you know if it does get canceled.


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for this thread. I have been trying to check out Newport for several days. Now that our Smuggs week was cancelled, we were hoping to use our points in Rhode Island (still driveable) but every time I search, it seems to default to Bentley Brook in western Massachusetts. Good to know it's not just me. Of course, since it's a new site, I should have known better!


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 22, 2020)

JudiZ said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have been trying to check out Newport for several days. Now that our Smuggs week was cancelled, we were hoping to use our points in Rhode Island (still driveable) but every time I search, it seems to default to Bentley Brook in western Massachusetts. Good to know it's not just me. Of course, since it's a new site, I should have known better!


It is not easy to book Newport in the summer. I think we were lucky and got a partial week because of cancellations and happening upon some dates opening unexpectedly.
Bentley Brook is a lot of fun if you can go there. The adventure park is a short walk and has lots to do.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 22, 2020)

JudiZ said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have been trying to check out Newport for several days. Now that our Smuggs week was cancelled, we were hoping to use our points in Rhode Island (still driveable) but every time I search, it seems to default to Bentley Brook in western Massachusetts. Good to know it's not just me. Of course, since it's a new site, I should have known better!



Not a site problem_ per se_, just the way it works.  The referral to Bentley Brook is Wyndham's way of telling you that there's nothing available in Newport all summer long (there rarely is, as MaryBella7 pointed out).

The system probably suggested Bentley Brook because it is the closest to Newport, certainly not because it shares any relevant characteristics with Newport, RI resorts.  

People have been getting some really strange suggestions for alternative resorts.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 23, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> The website still says not accepting new reservations until July 31. My reservation for July 19th hasn’t been canceled yet. I will let you know if it does get canceled.


My sister had a Long Wharf reservation for checking in July 6th that she cancelled on June 21st because she called the resort and they told her they were not open.  She wasn't willing to chance it (she's a planner and not knowing for sure if it would be honored isn't something she was willing to do).   I hope it works out for you.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 26, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> My sister had a Long Wharf reservation for checking in July 6th that she cancelled on June 21st because she called the resort and they told her they were not open.  She wasn't willing to chance it (she's a planner and not knowing for sure if it would be honored isn't something she was willing to do).   I hope it works out for you.


They changed the accepting new reservations date on the website from July 31 to July 5, so I am hopeful.
Thank you! I am sorry your sister isn’t going


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 29, 2020)

For the record, it was me, I think. When I went in yesterday, I finally found the availability calendar. I was actually looking in October but what I discovered is that I was missing what I needed by a day - I wanted to check in Sunday but the available inventory started on Monday. As it turns out, we decided to deposit our points into 2022 instead. We are just feeling like there is still too much "going on" to make a reservation in the next few months. In New England, states are at all kinds of different parts of the reopening phases (and VT is still on the upswing) so if we get another wave, we could be in the same crazy place. As it is, we have FL reservations for September and while even a couple of weeks ago I thought that would work, I am no longer certain.

As always, I'll focus on the good news: it's only a vacation. Everone in my family is still healthy and have their jobs. Trying to keep perspective in uncertain times.

Judi


----------



## Cely218 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have Florida Ocean Walk reserved for end of July. Since spike of cases there and I don't know if Wyndham may cancel me, I am thinking to cancel.  I am not sure it worth all the risk and not know if we go there be anything to do but sit in room.  Is there a site where Wyndham says what capacity they are allowing and what amenities are closed?

Sealions


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 29, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Not a site problem_ per se_, just the way it works.  The referral to Bentley Brook is Wyndham's way of telling you that there's nothing available in Newport all summer long (there rarely is, as MaryBella7 pointed out).
> 
> The system probably suggested Bentley Brook because it is the closest to Newport, certainly not because it shares any relevant characteristics with Newport, RI resorts.
> 
> People have been getting some really strange suggestions for alternative resorts.



AFAIK the other suggestions are proximity based.  Meaning within 250 miles of the city/state/resort search.  I don't believe it's any fancier than that right now.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 4, 2020)

JudiZ said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have been trying to check out Newport for several days. Now that our Smuggs week was cancelled, we were hoping to use our points in Rhode Island (still driveable) but every time I search, it seems to default to Bentley Brook in western Massachusetts. Good to know it's not just me. Of course, since it's a new site, I should have known better!


A 5 night at long wharf starting the 19th of July popped up. Not sure how long it will last.


----------



## JudiZ (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks, MaryBella! The reson we are looking for October is that our new grandson (our daughter's) is due at the end of July so we are sticking close to home. However, believe it or not, my husband and I were at Long Wharf 9 years ago when our other grandson (our son's) was born three weeks early! Maybe we should have grabbed this and hoped history repeated itself since she is so uncomfortable and he is head down and ready to rock and roll at 7.5 pounds!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 18, 2020)

Uhm - is this thread still about "Accepting New Reservations Dates?"

Has anyone else noticed that the San Francisco locations still show an
ANR date of 8/2 and yet received an email and phone notification that
their (owner, not guest) reservation for later than that had been cancelled?

"As the COVID-19 situation evolves, Club Wyndham Canterbury will have to remain temporarily closed at this time."


----------



## Richelle (Jul 20, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Uhm - is this thread still about "Accepting New Reservations Dates?"
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the San Francisco locations still show an
> ANR date of 8/2 and yet received an email and phone notification that
> ...



when did you get the email?


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 20, 2020)

Richelle said:


> when did you get the email?



It arrived early morning 7/17.  It hasn't actually been
canceled yet - I'm kinda playing a watch-and-wait
game with it.  The check-in date is 8/3, and
it was created on 6/26.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 24, 2020)

Also I happened to notice this morning that all 5 SF resorts
still have an ANR date of 8/2 listed.

*But* on extraholidays.com neither Canterbury nor Donatello
has availability showing until 8/17.

So it might be a thought for anyone with a reservation soon
after an ANR date to also check extraholidays for an inexact
confirmation of availability.  I wonder if this discrepancy reflects
some kind of "soft open" or intentional usage of a subset of rooms.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 24, 2020)

On Shell and WM sites SF is now 8/17


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 25, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> On Shell and WM sites SF is now 8/17



Aaand ... sometime during the day today the 5 SF resorts
on clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com were updated
to an ANR date of 8/16.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 30, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> kinda playing a watch-and-wait game with it



To close out my mini-thread - I noticed just today my reservation was
not-so-mysteriously gone, for a checkin date of 8/3, and the associated
points had already been credited.  Woo hoo?


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah - the ups and downs - anyone get a similar notice for Donatello or
the other SF area resorts?  (Received today about a stay end of Sept.)

"*As the COVID-19 situation evolves, Club Wyndham Canterbury will have to temporarily close at this time.

We will cancel your upcoming reservation for you — you do not need to take any action — and the points, housekeeping and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to the account within 72 hours.*"


----------

